# Audio Testing



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some of you here who may be AES members or IEEE members may be able to answer this for me. Since my thesis work with EMG analysis in the 1990s, I have wondered about the application of wavelet analysis to the detection and description of signal differences in audio systems. The use of fourier based analysis seems limited for the non-stationary and time/frequency relationships of the typical musical signal. Many of the assumptions about how to analyze and characterize the performance of the equipment and record/playback systems that we use seem to have produced unsatisfying results, with much of the potential differences remaining subjectively described. It seems to me that a truly objective observer would be looking for alternatives to detect the differences that many seem determined to find even while current measurement systems fail to detect them. Wavelet analysis seems particularly suited to detecting variance in such signals. I know it has been used in image processing as well as in detection schemes for biological signals. Has anyone played with this stuff in audio?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow. Way above my head. But I'm going to following this one... Nice pic BTW... you're one of the few who look exactly how I pictured them...


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, a bit over my head as well in some aspects.

Although, extremely interesting. Would you mind explaining it further?


----------

